# Bachman Sante Fe GP40 convert to DCC



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

I started my foray into N scale with a purchase of the Thunder Valley train set, which includes an EMD GP40 Sante Fe diesel loco.
A very smooth and reliable loco (after breaking in for while), runs great, I love it.
But now I'm getting into DCC, and I have opened up the GP40 and looked at the PCB.
It has 6 labelled holes in it for soldering wires for a decoder.

My problem is I don't know which decoder to use.
Also suspect that I will need to insulate the motor from the frame.
That part scares me a little, the soldering doesn't.
Can anyone help me with this problem?

I don't want to just shelve this little loco, it's my favorite.

P.S.
There is a very good Youtube video of this exact thing, except it's a much older model of the Bachman diesel, and it didn't help me much.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Any hard wired decoder will work, and comes with the instructions on which wire goes where. You will want a small one a small to space constraints and it may go under your fuel tank. I believe all decoders come with Kapton tape to isolate the motor also. Take your time and it isn't that bad, just scary on the first couple. And get a meter so you can check continuity between chassis halves and motor to chassis as if it is shorted there goes the decoder possibly.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

If it has the numbered holes in the light board then it should be very close to the Bachmann SD45. The motor would be insulated and really the install is a very easy one. I used a Digitrax DZ126 in a Bachmann SD45 but any small DCC decoder should fit. Here is a link to the TCS SD45 install. 

http://tcsdcc.com/installation/n-scale/bachmann-spectrum-sd45/m1


----------



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

rrjim1 said:


> If it has the numbered holes in the light board then it should be very close to the Bachmann SD45. The motor would be insulated and really the install is a very easy one. I used a Digitrax DZ126 in a Bachmann SD45 but any small DCC decoder should fit. Here is a link to the TCS SD45 install.
> 
> http://tcsdcc.com/installation/n-scale/bachmann-spectrum-sd45/m1


It has 6 lettered holes.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Adding DCC*



lilleyen said:


> It has 6 lettered holes.



I suspect the letters mean:

M+ positive lead to the motor*

M- negative lead to the motor*

R right wheel wiper pickup from the track

L left wheel pickup from the track

4L "forward" light (headlight at the front of the locomotive)

BL back light (headlight on the rear end of the locomotive)

* There is a color code of the wires for the motor. I don't know it. but if you reverse these two wires the loco will just run backwards compared to your other locos. If that happens, just swap these two wires to get it to run the same.

YES, You definitely DO need to isolate the motor brush terminals from the locomotive's frame If the motor's frame or housing is used as an electrical connection to the locomotive's frame, then the motor can't touch the locomotive's frame at all. Not isolating the motor can damage the decoder.

Have you tried contacting Bachmann to see if they make a "drop in" decoder for this locomotive? If they do, that would be the easiest way to add DCC to your favorite locomotive.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

traction fan said:


> I suspect the letters mean:
> 
> M+ positive lead to the motor*
> 
> ...


Well, I did ask them about it.
This was the reply.

"Customer Service
Tue, Mar 19, 1:53 PM (1 day ago)
to me

Hi Rick,

We do not make a decoder for this model but you can maybe buy another to make it fit but we cannot tell you how because we do not do this kind of work here.

You may want to join the Bachman forum for more help with this model and decoders.



Thank you,

Service Manager

Laura Harris"

So much for that. 
Thanks for explaining the meaning of the letters


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Disclaimer: I don't run DCC yet.*
OK, I've waded thru Bachmann's forum, visited my favorite source for N scale locomotive info and a done a couple of google searches. What I've come up with is: If this model were truly "DCC ready" there would to be some sort of socket factory soldered to the right edge of that board that would accept the plug from the decoder. Spookshow.net says this model should be called "DCC friendly" but not "DCC ready" (they gave this model an "A", BTW).

Try posting this to the DCC forum here - there may be someone with some insight who doesn't visit our little section of the right-of-way


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures, too bad it is completely different than the Bachmann SD45. With the SD45 you just remove a couple clips and solder the wires to the light board. From your pictures I don't see any jumpers or clips to change so you can install a DCC decoder.


----------



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

rrjim1 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, too bad it is completely different than the Bachmann SD45. With the SD45 you just remove a couple clips and solder the wires to the light board. From your pictures I don't see any jumpers or clips to change so you can install a DCC decoder.


Well, it's going to be either finding a small decoder with wires attached, and soldering it in to the holes provided, or replacing the entire light board with a decoder board, maybe even with a sound option built in.
There is a speaker grille in the bottom/fuel tank), for a speaker.

Just have to find the right one 
Size matters


----------



## cale10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Glad to see this loco came with the thunder valley set. According to Spookshow's reviews, this is the newest version of their GP-40 and its performance is outstanding, on par with atlas and kato apparently. with a 40% off coupon from the hobby lobby, this set can be had for around $60 making it worth it just for the loco, as most other places charge around $60 just for the loco.


----------



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

cale10 said:


> Glad to see this loco came with the thunder valley set. According to Spookshow's reviews, this is the newest version of their GP-40 and its performance is outstanding, on par with atlas and kato apparently. with a 40% off coupon from the hobby lobby, this set can be had for around $60 making it worth it just for the loco, as most other places charge around $60 just for the loco.


Well, it cost me $99.00. plus some duty at the border, but still a good buy.

I agree with Spookshow's review.
It does run quietly and smoothly, at least in DC mode.
I find it quite a bit noisier running on the #1 position with my MRC DCC cab system (it will allow you to run 1 DC loco this way)
Anyway, I'm trying to find a way to put a decoder in this loco, so that will improve the noise thing and add some sound maybe that I DO want to hear.

It was on sale at Hobby Lobby in Niagara Falls NY, for $99.00 US, so I grabbed it.

The jury is still out on the track, but the GP40 loco and rolling stock are first class (once I upgraded all the roiling stock to Bachman's magnetic couplers). The loco already has these couplers and they work very well.
Bachman has really upped their game in the last few years.

BTW, anyone contemplating doing this, the "short" Bachman EZ couplers are perfect for the boxcar and tank car, but the caboose should have medium I think.
The couplers ended up practically underneath the caboose, barely workable. I will definitely have to change those.

I have a bunch of Kato track, and I like it better as far as connecting and disconnecting goes. The Bachman track is OK once you get it connected properly, but it's a chore keeping all the track connecters from misaligning.


----------

